# Pax app capped my tip!



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Super nice guy tipped me on the app in front of me and typed in 20 bucks but the app wouldn't let him go higher then 13 dollars. Even the pax said "man Uber is really screwing you guys." Smh.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JPthedriver said:


> Super nice guy tipped me on the app in front of me and typed in 20 bucks but the app wouldn't let him go higher then 13 dollars. Even the pax said "man Uber is really screwing you guys." Smh.


Look at it this way, before Uber added tipping feature you would have gotten zero. 
Now you have $13.

Glass half full


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Tips has really dried up after the in app tipping. No cash tips either.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

JPthedriver said:


> Super nice guy tipped me on the app in front of me and typed in 20 bucks but the app wouldn't let him go higher then 13 dollars. Even the pax said "man Uber is really screwing you guys." Smh.


You may what to check with Uber. I have had tips over $13 and they went thru.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure in-app tipping is limited to no more than 1/2 the fare. Sounds like it was a $26 fare.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I'm pretty sure in-app tipping is limited to no more than 1/2 the fare. Sounds like it was a $26 fare.


Did they change this recently? I received a tip that was almost 200% of the fare:


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I honestly don't know, but my suspicion is that it's market dependent.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Did they change this recently? I received a tip that was almost 200% of the fare:
> 
> View attachment 162484


Go back and check how much pax paid on this trip.
Might not be as close to 200% than what you think.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I stand corrected. Ah, the joys of the “Rider Pays”. Rider still tipped more than the fare cost, which is much more than I can say for 149% of my riders!


----------

